# Bow tuning?



## dgbigo (Jul 11, 2009)

Was wondering If bows like hoyt am or bowtechs hybrid cams need alot of tuning. Presently have an old single cam PSE and am in the market for a new bow but don't know squat about tuning and don't really want a high maintenance bow.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i shoot a pse x force 6 and i put a new string on my bow bow last june and its still in tune and shoots great,i do not no anything about the hoyt string how they are but bowtech puts decent strings on there bows,go get your new bow and start shooting.go to a pro shop that has a variety to shoot and buy the one you like i don't really think you can buy a bad bow today 

Ted


----------

